# Recommend a DDD Missa Solemnis that fits on one cd......



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Recommend a digital Beethoven Missa that fits on a single cd, please.
A modern and period version.
Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

It's more HIP than period but very good...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## edgecroft (May 15, 2021)

Haitink BR Klassik


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Suzuki on Bis fits on one cd: ca. 74 minutes.

Rene Jacobs on Harmonia Mundi fits on one cd: ca. 72 minutes.

Gardiner on Archiv/DG - released 1990 fits on one cd: ca. 72 minutes.

These are all period recordings.


----------



## bavlf (Oct 4, 2020)

Nikolaus Harnoncourt Sony recording Live:









Included in this box:









https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/harnoncourt-the-complet/hnum/3554438


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

^^^ That Harnoncourt recording on Sony is really excellent, but I still prefer this one:


----------



## Mathias Broucek (Feb 18, 2020)

Another vote for Harnoncourt on Sony.

Gardiner on Archiv also good


----------

